# Question about a shotgun



## ruddy (Nov 10, 2009)

Has anybody ever owned or known anybody who owned a Tri Star shotgun? and what are some pros and cons. Thanks.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

My buddy bought his boy a youth model. His jammed a lot, he sold it.


----------



## ruddy (Nov 10, 2009)

I went and shot it the other day and I was very suprised at how well it handled. I put probably 30 shells through it and no hang ups. I picked it up really cheap so if it does malfucntion its no big loss, but so far Im impressed. Still have alot of testing, we will see how it holds up on really cold days.


----------

